# I am Irish



## Pedro y La Torre

Hello,

I would be interested to know how one would say _I am Irish_ in your language.

For example:

French: Je suis irlandais(e)

Irish: Is Éireannach mé

Thanks.


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Hi
Spanish: Soy irlandés.


----------



## Favara

Catalan:
Sóc irlandès (masc.)
Sóc irlandesa (fem.)


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Thanks LA Andaluza, if I remember right it is _soy irlande__sa_ for a female, no?


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Si, "soy irlandesa" for a female.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Gracias


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian
Masc: *я ирландец* [ya irlandets]
Fem: *я ирландка*   [ya irlandka]


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

Male: Sou irlandês.
Female: Sou irlandesa.


----------



## sakvaka

In Finnish:

_Olen irlantilainen._


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Είμαι Ιρλανδός (*i*me Irlanð*o*s, _m._)
Είμαι Ιρλανδή (*i*me Irlanð*i*, _f._)


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

Ja sam Irac/Irkinja.


----------



## Epilio

In German: Ich bin Irisch/Irische.

In Dutch: Ik ben Iers/Ierse.


----------



## RaLo18

In Hebrew:
אני אירי (_'ani 'iri_) (m.)
אני אירית (_'ani 'irit_) (f.)


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Sunt irlandez. (male)
Sunt irlandeză. (female)


----------



## Hakro

If you want a bit more poetic version in Finnish:

_*Olen* *iiri*_

The word _irlantilainen_ might mean anybody living in Ireland and/or having the Irish nationality; _Iiri_ (pronounced like eery) means that you come from a pure Irish family.


----------



## zăpadă

In Arabic :
 'انا إيرلندي
انا إيرلندية


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Hakro said:


> If you want a bit more poetic version in Finnish:
> 
> _*Olen* *iiri*_
> 
> The word _irlantilainen_ might mean anybody living in Ireland and/or having the Irish nationality; _Iiri_ (pronounced like eery) means that you come from a pure Irish family.



Interesting. Thanks Hakro.


----------



## PawelBierut

In Polish:

male: Jestem Irlandczykiem
female: Jestem Irlandką


----------



## Brioche

Esperanto:
Mi estas irlanda = I am Irish
Mi estas irlandano = I am an Irishman
Mi estas irlandanino = I am an Irishwoman.

_Theoretically_, the word order does not matter_._


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

STELE said:


> In Arabic :
> 'انا إيرلندي
> انا إيرلندية



If possible could you transliterate this? Just to see how it's pronounced


----------



## RaLo18

انا إيرلندي - _ana iirlandi
_انا إيرلندية - _ana iirlandiya_
"ii" stands for a long sound.


----------



## netrapture

In italian:

Sono irlandese (male & female)


----------



## le petit chevalier

in Mandarin: 我是爱尔兰人。 [Wǒ shì àiěrlán rén.]


----------



## pumpkin78

In Arabic

'Ana Irlandy' for man
'Ana Irlandiya' for woman

Cheers


----------



## bb3ca201

Scottish Gaelic:

It's much more colloquial to say 'Se Eireannach a th'annam

This is the way most nationalities are given in Gaelic (including from different Scottish Islands -- i.e. Mull, Iona, Skye, Lewis, etc...).


----------



## bibax

Czech:

Jsem Ir.
Jsem Irka.

Slovak:

Som Ír.
Som Írka.


----------

